# Chamois and no underwear, how do you ride?



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

I am asking if anyone can advice on the riding quality and feeling with chamois and without wearing underwear. I haven't tried it before but saw some discussions of it, where it was recommended! Anyone can advice if he has any experience and if so also what the recommended chamois he uses.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Most ride without underwear. The shorts are designed that way. 

If you are going to wear something under, make sure it is a compression fabric. 

There are pluses and minuses to both. In winter, I layer. As weather is getting warmer. Without.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Road bike shorts are designed to be worn commando. Period.

Anything else will cause chaffing and will not allow for proper wicking.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Rage_Cycling said:


> You do not ware underwear it's just skin on on chamois.


How much you put,,?


----------



## Rage_Cycling (Dec 30, 2009)

You do not ware underwear it's just skin on on chamois.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

if you want to wear 'underwear', use bike specific underwear (with padding/chamois built-in) under NON-biking shorts. Other than that, yes, all bike shorts are meant to be worn by themselves. I buy the coolest summer type shorts and layer over them when it's colder.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Chamios and wicking underwear. No chaffing problem and I don't need any more than two pair of bike shorts nor do I have to wash shorts very much. Of course I also don't use creams either so that is not an issue.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

No underwear. I put chamois butt'r for longer rides, but otherwise never have chaffing problems My nuts may go numb every now and then. But HELL NO don't wear underwear, that's what all that special stuff is for in the bib shorts.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

triathlonandy said:


> hell no don't wear underwear


+1000


----------



## wheeliedave (Mar 1, 2005)

*No underware with cycling shorts that have a chamois.*

There is no chamois that works for everyone. My experience has been the more people ride time/distance/intensity the less pad they want. Gel is a terrible material for a pad. As pads grow in size the chance for them to fold or wrinkle increase. These folds can quickly cause abrasion which will not feel good. An area of personal prefence is where the pad is front to back if it is to low ion front then certain body parts may have a seam(s) in a bad place. Look at people when they are riding in the saddle if there pad is much more than a few inches above the saddle what good is it doing? A person does not lean way back so that pad is just wasted. Many pro cyclist will have the chamios of there choice sewn into there team kit. So do not assume that your favorite pro uses a certain brand of shorts therfore the pad must be great. Some like the real feel of chamios while others like the multi density thin foam of others. My two cents try bib shorts, you will probably never by just shorts again. Good bibs while not inexpensive are worth the investment. Asso, Castelli, Craft, Extendo and for something diferent look at Boure, they are made in CO. Bibs do not have to fit good standing up as you do not ride this way.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I never wear _my_ underwear when I ride bit sometimes the wife's are kind of nice. :thumbsup::23:


----------



## Pin2Win (Feb 28, 2012)

Commando on and off the bike...Just feel free! LOL But I dont wear them with bike shorts. I've not been riding long and the first pair I bought the LBS said not to. It works for me. Also I agree with GEL being a bad idea. I have a pair then are awesome for the first ten mi then they get squishy and dont seem to pad anything you want or need it to.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bmach said:


> Chamios and wicking underwear. No chaffing problem and I don't need any more than two pair of bike shorts *nor do I have to wash shorts very much*. Of course I also don't use creams either so that is not an issue.


WHAT?!?! you need to wash those every time you wear them. using a pair of shorts more than once is asking for trouble, and it's just plain nasty. bibs are the way to go. don't make the mistake of buying them too big, either. they need to be quite snug.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my thoughts as well*



cxwrench said:


> WHAT?!?! you need to wash those every time you wear them. using a pair of shorts more than once is asking for trouble, and it's just plain nasty. bibs are the way to go. don't make the mistake of buying them too big, either. they need to be quite snug.


wear once, wash, hang dry.
worn commando
if you are worried about the cost of shorts compare to a painful boil on your azz needing lancing


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Reading carefully*



cxwrench said:


> WHAT?!?! you need to wash those every time you wear them. using a pair of shorts more than once is asking for trouble, and it's just plain nasty. bibs are the way to go. don't make the mistake of buying them too big, either. they need to be quite snug.


Re-read his post. He specifically said "wicking underwear." Assuming you wash your wicking underwear then you don't need to wash the shorts after every ride.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> Re-read his post. He specifically said "wicking underwear." Assuming you wash your wicking underwear then you don't need to wash the shorts after every ride.


Every wash and dry really beats up bicycling shorts -- a lot more than the wearing. And it's just not needed. How long are your rides, how many these shorts do you have and how often do you want to do laundry? Most of my rides are about 2 to 3 hours. I'll leave my shorts airing inside out between rides and usually do about 3 or 4 rides between washes.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Dumbod said:


> Road bike shorts are designed to be worn commando. Period.
> 
> Anything else will cause chaffing and will not allow for proper wicking.


Man, it that wrong! Everybody ain't the same, my friend. I wear Under Armour shorts below, and am very comfortable. I can only imagine the chafing without them as my junk bounces about. I get solid jewel support and no rubbing, along with a wicking fabric.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Special Eyes said:


> I can only imagine the chafing without them as my junk bounces about. I get solid jewel support and no rubbing, along with a wicking fabric.


And this is you? And did you say you used to be a congressman?


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Wearing underwear under cycling shorts is asking for trouble.
Im curious @the OP hows that working out for you?
How long do you ride?


wait never mind, calvin klein seems to think its right
Calvin Klein Underwear, Pro Stretch Cycle Shorts U7089 - Mens Underwear & Socks - Macy's


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Every wash and dry really beats up bicycling shorts -- a lot more than the wearing. And it's just not needed. How long are your rides, how many these shorts do you have and how often do you want to do laundry? Most of my rides are about 2 to 3 hours. I'll leave my shorts airing inside out between rides and usually do about 3 or 4 rides between washes.


EEwwwwwww!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> EEwwwwwww!


I'm not trying to pick up a guy. I'm out there to ride a bike. And who knows, maybe there's some differing hygiene going on in between rides and when nature calls that lets me get a longer wear cycle.


----------



## abowman (Jul 9, 2009)

Bare Butt Baby. I can't imagine wearing anything under my bibs, but I guess I've never tried...


----------



## wheeliedave (Mar 1, 2005)

*No shorts in the dryer!*

Never put cycling shorts/bibs in the dryer. The heat will destroy the lycra by making it very brittle. Plus all of the tumbling is not needed. Wash only with liquid detergent on the most gentle cycle, cold water. Never any bleach. As mentioned air dry. If you are in a hurry roll the wet shorts up in a dry towel to shorten the dry time. If there is a jersey with a zipper in the same load consider using a lingerie bag to prevent snags. Woolite will also hasten the demise of your shorts. Pro triathletes do not wear undies and they swim, ride and run in the same shorts with just a pad. Like someone said bibs should be tight your package will not be moving around.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

wheeliedave said:


> Never put cycling shorts/bibs in the dryer. The heat will destroy the lycra by making it very brittle. Plus all of the tumbling is not needed.


This is unquestionably good advice -- if don't mind drying them on a rack. But I'm very lazy and like things happening fast with push button ease. I've sworn never to wear anything I have to dry on a rack. I do dry my bicycling shorts in the dryer, but only on the lowest heat.


----------



## CaliforniaRoll (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought about wearing boxer briefs under my shorts but that just didn't feel right so as most people here I just use the shorts as the base layer then will wear something over them. I also bought some lining shorts with chamois which is pretty much underwear with padding so I can wear regular non biking shorts over them if I want.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*bicycle chamois*



Special Eyes said:


> Man, it that wrong! Everybody ain't the same, my friend. I wear Under Armour shorts below, and am very comfortable. I can only imagine the chafing without them as my junk bounces about. I get solid jewel support and no rubbing, along with a wicking fabric.


is designed specifically to work against your skin
adding another layer in between causes you to slip around on the chamois which is what causes the rashes/chafing

if your junk is bouncing about in cycling shorts the shorts are too big


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*uhmmm*



Kerry Irons said:


> Re-read his post. He specifically said "wicking underwear." Assuming you wash your wicking underwear then you don't need to wash the shorts after every ride.


wicking underwear carries the moisture away from the body, where do you think it goes from there? Do you believe it is magically trapped inside the underwear fabric and somehow doesn't wick right into the shorts?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Man, it that wrong! Everybody ain't the same, my friend. I wear Under Armour shorts below, and am very comfortable. I can only imagine the chafing without them as my junk bounces about. I get solid jewel support and no rubbing, along with a wicking fabric.


if your 'junk bounces about' you're doing it wrong. buy the right size bibs/shorts and that isn't a problem. skin>chamois. that is all. there are literally thousands of pro racers on this planet, i challenge you to find one that wears under armour under their bibs. you may like it, but it isn't 'needed' to keep your junk in place.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Re-read his post. He specifically said "wicking underwear." Assuming you wash your wicking underwear then you don't need to wash the shorts after every ride.


where does the 'wicking underwear' wick to? right...the chamois. the sweat doesn't magically disappear once it hits the wicking garment. they're meant to transfer sweat away from the body, it has to go somewhere.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Elpimpo said:


> Wearing underwear under cycling shorts is asking for trouble.
> Im curious @the OP hows that working out for you?
> How long do you ride?
> 
> ...


The Link for KC doesn't show any product, out of sell! I am riding for few years and it might sound unreal I always ride with underwear and regular one, I didn't think of no underwear until I read it and I didn't feel any strange uncomfortable feeling. I'll try the other way now


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

*Not the op but did mention wearing wicking underwear*

I wear wicking and do not wash my bike shorts after each ride. They are not against my butt and without cream they are just hung to air out. I do wash the underwear after each ride. This works well for me and my rides are from 90 minutes to 7 hours long 3-4 times a week.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

We're you rub the chamois cream on skin or put it in the pad?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dudigrinfeld said:


> We're you rub the chamois cream on skin or put it in the pad?


either way is fine, whatever works for you. try both...


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> either way is fine, whatever works for you. try both...


Just don't mistake your chamois cream for your embrocation cream...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are 2 very typical n00b errors

1. Underwear under the bibs ( cotton being the worse )
2. Not washing the bibs after each ride when you start to not use the underwear.

I know, I am guilty of both 

Best is as many said, get bibs that fit right, so they hold your package in place. 

Rinse them after each ride, or better yet hand wash them with skin friendly ph neutral soap, machine wash them seldom, never on the machine tumbler.


----------



## prevailracing (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmm, didn't know you weren't supposed to wear underwear. Thought it was mostly a matter of personal preference. Looks like tomorrow's ride is about to get a little more interesting...


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

NJBiker72 said:


> Most ride without underwear. The shorts are designed that way.
> 
> If you are going to wear something under, make sure it is a compression fabric.
> 
> There are pluses and minuses to both. In winter, I layer. As weather is getting warmer. Without.


Even in winter one should not wear anything between them and their chamois.

Can't think of any plus to wearing underwear under bike shorts.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

prevailracing said:


> Hmmm, didn't know you weren't supposed to wear underwear. Thought it was mostly a matter of personal preference. Looks like tomorrow's ride is about to get a little more interesting...


If that's what you're expecting, you're going to be disappointed. They're just tight shorts. You're not getting a lap dance.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> This is unquestionably good advice -- if don't mind drying them on a rack. But I'm very lazy and like things happening fast with push button ease. I've sworn never to wear anything I have to dry on a rack. I do dry my bicycling shorts in the dryer, but only on the lowest heat.


Agree. Basically put mine on hand wash and air dry settings.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

thats just nasty. Wash those shorts on delicate and hang em to dry. Whats so hard about that? Wearing your shorts for several rides before washing is gross.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wear nothing under your bike shorts/bibs.. they're designed for you to do this. Wearing more under them is inviting saddle sores and bacteria to feast on your crotch. 

Not all chamois and bodies match.. I've wore some shorts I can't stand and others that fit so well I forget I have them on. Take the time and find a short that fits.. then buy 2-3 pair.. Trust me it's the best way.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Moderator - Can you make this thread a "Sticky"?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> This is unquestionably good advice -- if don't mind drying them on a rack. But I'm very lazy and like things happening fast with push button ease. I've sworn never to wear anything I have to dry on a rack. I do dry my bicycling shorts in the dryer, but only on the lowest heat.


You already said you leave them to air out. That is the same as drying them, whether you're doing it on a rack or by hanging them.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

j.carney.tx said:


> if you want to wear 'underwear', use bike specific underwear (with padding/chamois built-in) under NON-biking shorts. Other than that, yes, all bike shorts are meant to be worn by themselves. I buy the coolest summer type shorts and layer over them when it's colder.


How do you know whether you've got "bike specific underwear" or biking shorts? 10-12 years ago I got a pair of Canari something or others (with padding) for the compression properties ( wasn't cycling back then). The fabric is a little less shiny than the fabric from which all my undeniable cycling shorts are made. Is this an example of "bike specific underwear"? 
(Right now I make sure to wear them only on solo rides to avoid committing a faux pas)


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


>


I wear these as my normal underwear and have found them to be very comfortable under my cycling shorts. I'll usually reserve them for slightly colder days when I'd like one more layer instead of going straight to windstopper tights. Never had a problem with them bunching or chafing. They are damn near the same material as the shorts themselves, but even thinner.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to wear boxers under my riding shorts. I think the extra folded fabric does a good job absorbing the sweat. I'm not too worried about how it looks though because I try to wear the baggiest basketball shorts I can find over top. I choose to just ring out the sweat after a ride and hang the boxers and shorts in the sun to dry to a crisp. Next time I wear them, my own body sweat does a good job at redhydrating my crispy clothes. Works like a charm. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well and we all know*



Elpimpo said:


> Wearing underwear under cycling shorts is asking for trouble.
> Im curious @the OP hows that working out for you?
> How long do you ride?
> 
> ...


Calvin Klein to be THE EXPERT on cycling gear


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

If I ever see anyone out there riding with underwear, I am going to relentlessly make fun of them until they get off the bike.

And you don't wear anything OVER the shorts/bibs either. Be proud of what you are and display the spandex properly.

EXCEPTION - that guy in the yellow cheaply made "team" kit last year on that century ride who was about 100 pounds overweight wearing a kit that was about 13 sizes too small. You could see EVERYTHING - nipples, back hair, butt hair, package. You sir should just not be wearing spandex at all but should you choose to again, please wear a layer under and over.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

nate said:


> You already said you leave them to air out. That is the same as drying them, whether you're doing it on a rack or by hanging them.


It would be the same if they were soaking wet like they've just come from the washing machine. They aren't.

And when they come out of the machine, if I didn't put them in the dryer, I certainly wouldn't throw them soaking wet on the floor, which is all that usually happens when I come back from a ride.


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

torch511 said:


> If I ever see anyone out there riding with underwear, I am going to relentlessly make fun of them until they get off the bike.
> 
> And you don't wear anything OVER the shorts/bibs either. Be proud of what you are and display the spandex properly.
> 
> EXCEPTION - that guy in the yellow cheaply made "team" kit last year on that century ride who was about 100 pounds overweight wearing a kit that was about 13 sizes too small. You could see EVERYTHING - nipples, back hair, butt hair, package. You sir should just not be wearing spandex at all but should you choose to again, please wear a layer under and over.


Hilarious :lol:

But in all seriousness I'm glad I ran across this thread. I've rode mtn bikes for years and road bike for only a couple of years. Both wearing underwear under my bike shorts and always getting way sore, way before my legs give out. Spent hundreds on saddles and hours adjusting saddle position with no real positive results. At this point I'm gonna try commando on my next ride.
Now as far as the crack cream I'll just have to think on that one, this seems nasty to me.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> They're just tight shorts. You're not getting a lap dance.


:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa: Rofl! That's sig line worthy right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowSpokes (Feb 26, 2012)

This is where one doesn't want to cheap out on shorts. While yes everyone is different I've never heard of a single person wearing anything under them. To the one persons post about you need compression shorts to help, then try getting cycling shorts in your size first. They're obviously too big if you need compression shorts underneath.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't wear any boxers or underwear with mine and I also have not used any creame. I have not felt a discomfort or reason to try it although my longest ride has been 50 miles. Maybe it makes a difference if you ride longer than that


----------



## SlowSpokes (Feb 26, 2012)

smoothie7 said:


> I don't wear any boxers or underwear with mine and I also have not used any creame. I have not felt a discomfort or reason to try it although my longest ride has been 50 miles. Maybe it makes a difference if you ride longer than that


I have never once used any creams and I've ridden more than triple that in a day. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 21, 2011)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> If that's what you're expecting, you're going to be disappointed. They're just tight shorts. You're not getting a lap dance.


Depends on HOW tight they are...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

dcorn said:


> I wear these as my normal underwear and have found them to be very comfortable under my cycling shorts. I'll usually reserve them for slightly colder days when I'd like one more layer instead of going straight to windstopper tights. Never had a problem with them bunching or chafing. They are damn near the same material as the shorts themselves, but even thinner.


That's right. They like a second skin. I've never had chafing or needed any silly creams. I ride 150 miles some weeks. Do you wear a base layer on top? Many athletes do. They're very comfortable. This is the same advantage.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I wash and dry my kit after every ride.
The secret to making them last for years, is to have a dryer that has a moisture sensor.
They come out slightly damp, but are dry in two hours after hanging.
I can't imaging drying them in a laundromat dryer.

It's possible to ride with regular shorts and underware, if you keep your rides short. I remember, back in the day, back 27 years ago, when i was a bike nerd, I used to ride with other bike nerds, in regular shorts and a T-shirt. We'd go on rides of 15-20 miles without a problem.

I have enough kits that I could go for a week without washing, but I really don't want "things" starting to grow on my seat pad, so i wash them the same day. Because it's early season, and I don't have my rear in shape yet, I sometimes get "sore spots". I can't afford to get a boil, and have to take time off the bike. I'd rather keep my bibs very clean.
.
.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

people do all sorts of things, but the fact remains... all cycling shorts are designed to be used by themselves, w/ nothing in between the chamois and your skin. people say they use under armour or other 'wicking' garments to wick moisture away from the skin. what do you think the chamois and fabric are designed to do? that's right...wick moisture away from the body. chafing? really? if your shorts cause chafing, try different shorts. if your 'junk' bounces around, your shorts are the wrong size. i've been riding on the road since '83. i've worked in the industry for 20 yrs. i've worked for pro teams since '04. i have never once...not ever...seen or heard of any racer, or anyone i've ever ridden with, use anything other than their shorts. feel free to do what you want, but adding another layer to the equation is not the way it's intended to work. 
as for washing...please. ride once, wash. anything else is just gross. remember, sometimes there are others in your immediate area when you're riding in those shorts you've worn for 3 rides in a row. christ, that's just sick.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

I wore a pair of UA compression shorts under my bibs once to break the crisp air and had to ditch them after 15 miles because of a seem...


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I've ridden 100 miles with nothing on under. I rode 71 miles last Friday with UA boxer briefs on underneath and had no issues either. Same cycling shorts both times.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> ride once, wash. anything else is just gross. remember, sometimes there are others in your immediate area when you're riding in those shorts you've worn for 3 rides in a row. christ, that's just sick.


It's a bicycle ride, not a slow dance.

If it works for me but doesn't for you, it could be because women are different than guys. For starters, we have to be a little more fastidious when attending to our needs. I know you guys get brown stains. I raised two boys and did laundry. And your sweat smells different, too. When I take my shorts off after a 2 to 3-hour ride, especially during the winter, they're not noticeably damp, they don't have stains and they don't have any smell.

YMMV.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

evs said:


> thats just nasty. Wash those shorts on delicate and hang em to dry. Whats so hard about that? Wearing your shorts for several rides before washing is gross.


:thumbsup: +1000! :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that's funny*



Nicole Hamilton said:


> It's a bicycle ride, not a slow dance.
> 
> If it works for me but doesn't for you, it could be because women are different than guys. For starters, we have to be a little more fastidious when attending to our needs. I know you guys get brown stains. I raised two boys and did laundry. And your sweat smells different, too. When I take my shorts off after a 2 to 3-hour ride, especially during the winter, they're not noticeably damp, they don't have stains and they don't have any smell.
> 
> YMMV.


it's a bicycle ride not a 'not so fresh feeling commercial'

hell ye we're different. women's nethers are frigging bacteria breeding grounds. warm, dark and moist . So boys are stinkier, but a girl wearing shorts a second time is placing bacteria from the first ride in close proximity to one of natures finest petri dishes.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

This post make me think about people who don't ride washing their underwear. 

"Well gee, no I didn't throw my undies in the dirty clothes. After all, all I did was wear them to the office & then shopping at the mall. They shouldn't be too nasty after that. I just let them air out a little then wear them for a couple of more days."

When you're wearing bike shorts they *ARE* your underwear.

Also, FWIW I always wash my kits in the washer using warm water/gentle cycle, then dry them in the dryer on low heat, I ride between 5-6,000 mi per year & my shorts usually last 5-6 years. And yes, I wash them after every ride. Always!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Sheesh folks, do you wear boxers under your swim trunks, too?


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> but a girl wearing shorts a second time is placing bacteria from the first ride in close proximity to one of natures finest petri dishes.


If this was risky proposition, I would know pretty quickly because I'm doing this a lot and, you're right, my anatomy makes me a lot more susceptible to infection if I screw up. But the urinary tract infection (UTI) that women worry about is e. coli. That doesn't come from sweat. Sweat is basically just salt and water. The only bacteria would have to be whatever's already on your skin, which you can control by bathing and hygiene.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

The classic poem on the subject from an expert on this matter:

You may wear your underwear
Under here and under there
You may wear it anywhere
Yes, you may wear your underwear.

You may wear it in a house.
You may wear it with a mouse.
You may wear it in a box.
Wear it just like DnvrFox.

You may wear it on your head.
You may wear it in your bed.
You may wear it in a plane.
You may wear it on a train;
But it won't be to your liking
If you wear it while you're biking.

Let me make this very plain,
Underwear will cause you pain.
It will chafe and it will bind
It will make you lose your mind
You'll get sores on your behind
Hairy palms and you'll go blind.
This, I'm sure, is what you'll find
If you wear your underwear
Under bike shorts anywhere.

Underwear Nazi


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> If this was risky proposition, I would know pretty quickly because I'm doing this a lot and, you're right, my anatomy makes me a lot more susceptible to infection if I screw up. But the urinary tract infection (UTI) that women worry about is e. coli. That doesn't come from sweat. Sweat is basically just salt and water. The only bacteria would have to be whatever's already on your skin, which you can control by bathing and hygiene.


well, obviously this works for you. as i said, i've been around road cycling for a looooong time, and you are the ONLY person i know that does this. really...the ONLY one. it's not that hard to wash/dry after every use. and yes, i machine wash AND dry. my kits hold up just fine.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> well, obviously this works for you. as i said, i've been around road cycling for a looooong time, and you are the ONLY person i know that does this.


I think it's likely you do know people who do this but you just don't know they do it. I'm betting there are others reading this right now who also wash their shorts only every 8 to 10 hours of use, meaning only once every several rides. But with the reception I'm getting, why would they ask for trouble by admitting it. Personally, I'm old enough I no longer care what other people think. So you're likely to get more of the unvarnished truth from me than you might from a younger person.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's another way to think about this. It's the hygiene variation on whether to worry about trimming weight off your bike or off your body. I don't know any of you personally who act so appalled, but I can be pretty sure, because the studies say so, that some of you don't always wash your hands when you should. Well, I do. Soap and water.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I think it's likely you do know people who do this but you just don't know they do it. I'm betting there are others reading this right now who also wash their shorts only every 8 to 10 hours of use, meaning only once every several rides. But with the reception I'm getting, why would they ask for trouble by admitting it. Personally, I'm old enough I no longer care what other people think. So you're likely to get more of the unvarnished truth from me than you might from a younger person.


no we know about the others even if they don't tell in words. There's a few people I go out of my way to not be behind on a ride. The probably did not think there was any smell when they checked.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I've used and use several different brands of shorts which all use their own type of chamois and never had a problem with any, but I don't and won't buy gel because the gel pad won't ventilate like a chamois will. 

I've never had a problem with chaffing so of course I don't use any "butter" to prevent that; and I've ridden up to 158 miles in a day with no issues other then my butt was sore but not chafed. So don't spend the money on "butter" if you don't need it.

On short rides of less then 15 miles on cooler days I'll wear underway, but mostly I don't. On longer rides I wouldn't recommend riding with underwear on because you could increase the chance of becoming chafed with underwear on mostly due to the seam that goes down the middle of most underwear. You can always try it and see how it works.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

den bakker said:


> There's a few people I go out of my way to not be behind on a ride.


We all find our own unique ways to be offensive.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> If this was risky proposition, I would know pretty quickly because I'm doing this a lot and, you're right, my anatomy makes me a lot more susceptible to infection if I screw up. But the urinary tract infection (UTI) that women worry about is e. coli. That doesn't come from sweat. Sweat is basically just salt and water. The only bacteria would have to be whatever's already on your skin, which you can control by bathing and hygiene.


This makes no sense. The bacteria on your sweaty skin also gets on your jersey, shorts, socks- ever smell a gym locker or a laundry hamper? For independent confirmation of this, hand an unbiased person your twice-worn shorts and a freshly laundered pair (unscented detergent) and ask them which one is clean.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> We all find our own unique ways to be offensive.


personally I'm old enough to not care what people think. you want to ride smelly? fine but don't expect my company, which might be a blessing for some anyway


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> hand an unbiased person your twice-worn shorts and a freshly laundered pair (unscented detergent) and ask them which one is clean.


LOL. I'm not claiming you can't tell the difference. I'm saying it's exercise gear. What are you guys like backpacking? Do you take your hair gel?

I wouldn't let shorts sit a year or two or even more than a week, but if I'm doing 2 to 3-hour rides, all within a few days and it's winter (I've been riding the last 4 months in the low to mid 40s) I can get 8 to 10 hours of use between washes. But look, if it's the 4th of July, hot as blazes and I'm sweating like a pig, that's something else.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I sweat when I ride in winter (usually every day/every other day). For me the outside temperature is less of a factor than the exertion level. If I were doing a multi-day tour in the back country I'd probably not wash my gear, but I'm not- I'm riding home after my rides. Not following what backpacking has to do with re-wearing dirty exercise gear when my house has running water, an ample supply of detergent, etc. What would I be saving- 5 minutes of work?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

This thread has an epic amount of disgusting in it.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> This post make me think about people who don't ride washing their underwear.
> 
> "Well gee, no I didn't throw my undies in the dirty clothes. After all, all I did was wear them to the office & then shopping at the mall. They shouldn't be too nasty after that. I just let them air out a little then wear them for a couple of more days."
> 
> ...


^^^What he said^^^
(Although I do use the cold cycle "Active Wear" setting and air dry, since lycra dries pretty fast on its own...)


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, four pages.

Look, it is true that cycling shorts are designed to be worn without underwear, and it is true that most of us wash them after every ride. But, like everything else in life, people are different. We bumble around and eventually find out what works for us. 

If someone rides with underwear and it works for them, then great. I've seen people on century rides in jeans. Chaffing just isn't a problem for some people.

The same with washing - if it is someone's experience that they can get away with not washing shorts after every ride, then fine. What's the problem? Do you think that they're lying, or don't know whether or not they're getting horrible infections from re-wearing shorts without washing? Live and let live - at least they're out there riding.





-----------------------------------------------


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, I am pretty much stunned at the depth and breadth of poor hygiene and bad fashion choices right here in a single thread.

I'm going to dedicate my day to considering why:


Anyone would* not want *to wash their shorts between rides.
Anyone would possibly wear underwear under cycling shorts that are *clearly designed to not be used that way*.
Why that underwear would be _boxers_.

Humanity.....


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

terry b said:


> Well, I am pretty much stunned at the depth and breadth of poor hygiene and bad fashion choices right here in a single thread.
> 
> I'm going to dedicate my day to considering why:
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!

Thank you.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

AlanE said:


> Moderator - Can you make this thread a "Sticky"?


Just don't wash it for a few posts and it will get there on its own.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

My rule of thumb: I only wear cycling shorts that I wouldn't mind licking first.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

terry b said:


> Well, I am pretty much stunned at the depth and breadth of poor hygiene and bad fashion choices right here in a single thread.
> 
> I'm going to dedicate my day to considering why:
> 
> ...



Thank you Terry for summarizing this for me! Well done sir and I would rep you if I could.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

ToF said:


> My rule of thumb: I only wear cycling shorts that I wouldn't mind licking first.


What else do you lick?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

rward325 said:


> Thank you Terry for summarizing this for me! Well done sir and I would rep you if I could.


That's what they all say.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, I don't see why anyone wears underwear, ever (with the exception of wearing compression shorts under unlined athletic shorts while at the gym, running, etc).

Went commando for the first time in 1993, been that way ever since.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I don’t wear underwear with my bibs because it gets in the way of my jock strap. But I do wear a t shirt under my jersey because I don’t want to get sweat stains.

And I don’t wash my bibs either, I just smear some hand sanitizer on it. I know I may be different but it works for me.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

terry b said:


> Anyone would* not want *to wash their shorts between rides.
> Anyone would possibly wear underwear under cycling shorts that are *clearly designed to not be used that way*.
> Why that underwear would be _boxers_.


I can save you a bit of time:

I think they are thinking that each washing shortens their life. 

They are n00bs and just don’t know or they do know but can’t get over not wearing underwear with something because it feels unnatural. Or, they are Mormon?

The boxers thing…I am stumped but amused.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Either this is a great troll....or someone doesn't realize that you rarely can smell your own BO.

Terry for the win.

Len


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> What else do you lick?


You just won my heart.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> What else do you lick?


depends how long it has gone without a wash.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Not washing your bibs between rides is almost as bad as not wiping after your morning constitutional. After all, as long as you aren't offended by your own stank...


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> What else do you lick?


Many things. The one thing they all have in common is that they have been washed.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Here's another way to think about this. It's the hygiene variation on whether to worry about trimming weight off your bike or off your body. I don't know any of you personally who act so appalled, but I can be pretty sure, because the studies say so, that some of you don't always wash your hands when you should. Well, I do. Soap and water.


so we worry about keeping our hands clean, but to hell with the nether regions?

I guess I just don't understand why you wouldn't want something that comes into contact with that area clean.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

You are all doing it wrong. I wear my underwear on the outside of my bicycle shorts. Tidy whities!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

ToF said:


> Many things. The one thing they all have in common is that they have been washed.


Try a shower afterward. Works for me. (There's no need to be gratuitously or obliquely insulting.)


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Try a shower afterward. Works for me. (There's no need to be gratuitously or obliquely insulting.)


Then go out and put on bibs full of stank from your previous ride? Why even bother with the shower, it's not helping remove the funk and stank from the chamois, which really is the issue here.

It may work for you, but defending it to the death as "perfectly acceptable" demonstrates a general lack of basic hygiene and common sense. There's no earthly reason to not wash bibs after each use (don't give me that crap of "they wear out" because I've got bibs that I've had for years still perfectly good, and they get washed EVERY time they are used.)

And here's a tip for you: if you think you don't stink, you probably do. Just wait until someone brings it up to you on a group ride and embarrasses you.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Sylint said:


> so we worry about keeping our hands clean, but to hell with the nether regions?


You should keep both clean. But it's more important that you be clean than that you wash your shorts after every 2 or 3 hour ride. I won't dwell on the hand-washing thing because it's just too well-known what behavior is like. And I don't mean to put too fine a point on this but male anatomy both permits and encourages very different hygienic behavior. If women screw up, (the usual is wiping the wrong way) they get infections right away. So they get forced to learn to be careful. But this is where not standing to pee is helpful to their health: They always wipe.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Try a shower afterward. Works for me. (There's no need to be gratuitously or obliquely insulting.)


for one being old enough and no longer care what other people think, you sure seems to be focused on whether things are insulting a lot or not. well now you know, must people don't appreciate old @ss sweat being presented around them. in fact many find it insulting to have to be exposed to it. Now you know.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> What else do you lick?


Repped


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> You should keep both clean. But it's more important that you be clean than that you wash your shorts after every 2 or 3 hour ride. I won't dwell on the hand-washing thing because it's just too well-known what behavior is like. And I don't mean to put too fine a point on this but male anatomy both permits and encourages very different hygienic behavior. If women screw up, (the usual is wiping the wrong way) they get infections right away. So they get forced to learn to be careful. But this is where not standing to pee is helpful to their health: They always wipe.


speaking of back-handed insults......


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Len J said:


> Either this is a great troll....or someone doesn't realize that you rarely can smell your own BO.


And there's just no way to know, is there.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

den bakker said:


> for one being old enough and no longer care what other people think, you sure seems to be focused on whether things are insulting a lot or not.


I don't care if you think I'm nuts. I do care how you behave.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I don't care if you think I'm nuts. I do care how you behave.


see we agree on something. I also care how people behave. and bringing old @ss sweat in front of me is not appreciated. I'm not going to spend time around it.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

den bakker said:


> speaking of back-handed insults......


Not an insult, just an observation. So far as I know, they don't usually put rolls next to the urinals. I would think TP might be handy sometimes if, you know, not everything went completely according to plan.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

den bakker said:


> see we agree on something. I also care how people behave. and bringing old @ss sweat in front of me is not appreciated. I'm not going to spend time around it.


Fair enough. But right now, that's not happening. So I don't think you're responding to any provocation, but some are initiating it. I expect you're all nice guys, but your behavior isn't always unhelpful.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Obviously you guys don't play hockey and see how often the average guy washes his equipment. You would be shocked - Shocked, I say!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

hygiene practices may have changed...when I was in high school, we had PE everyday and worked up a serious lather playing basketball, running, etc.

the coach always reminded us to take our gear home on fridays to have them washed...

so, accumulating five continuous days of funk was acceptable back then...don't recall anyone getting any heinous diseases or anything.

but for the record, I usually hand-wash cycling shorts and jerseys after each ride...I like the smell of the coconut shampoo I wash them with.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> hygiene practices may have changed...when I was in high school, we had PE everyday and worked up a serious lather playing basketball, running, etc.
> 
> the coach always reminded us to take our gear home on fridays to have them washed...
> 
> ...


i can't see how this has anything to do w/ cycling shorts. unless you wore the same underwear all week for PE, and were sitting on a bike seat for every PE class. doubtful, yeah?


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> i can't see how this has anything to do w/ cycling shorts. unless you wore the same underwear all week for PE ...


I'm pretty sure he is talking about the same underwear all week. It's a particular article of clothing you guys wear.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

wheeliedave said:


> Never put cycling shorts/bibs in the dryer. The heat will destroy the lycra by making it very brittle. Plus all of the tumbling is not needed. Wash only with liquid detergent on the most gentle cycle, cold water. Never any bleach. As mentioned air dry. If you are in a hurry roll the wet shorts up in a dry towel to shorten the dry time. If there is a jersey with a zipper in the same load consider using a lingerie bag to prevent snags. Woolite will also hasten the demise of your shorts. Pro triathletes do not wear undies and they swim, ride and run in the same shorts with just a pad. Like someone said bibs should be tight your package will not be moving around.


nah. 

Drying on extra low setting does no harm at all. I put it on "Extra Low" and "Very dry" for the moisture sensor. I do put mine in a mesh bag in the washing machine so that the straps don't get all tangled up with everything.

If you think that the dryer has to be hot to work, you might be right about detrimental, but cold or warm water wash, drying at very low temp until completely dry does no harm at all. The stuff gets warm, not hot. Kind of like hanging in the breeze on a hot summer day.

OK, now for the hygeine question that's so enthralling all of us.

I won't dispute anyone with any self awareness who honestly thinks he or she doesn't really have to wash their cycling shorts every time. I'll assume they are sensible people and not disgusting. 

I don't wash mine every time: I have a 1 hour morning commute (and yes I sweat) and just hang mine in my locker inside out to air dry and then wear them on the afternoon ride home. Never a stink and never a problem.

Although I own three pair of bibs, and wash them 99.9 % of the time after every non-commuting ride (other than the above mentioned commute), I would have absolutely no problem with re-wearing them ASSUMING:

(1). I was really clean before the ride and therefore the only "contamination" was sweat. this is the case on my commute because I almost always shower before the morning ride so it's only sweat after that ride, no possibility of any other disgusting stuff.

(2) I air dried the shorts, chamois side out. You know of course that fresh air and especially UV rays of the sun.... but fresh air does a pretty good job of drying and bacteria hardly grows if at all on a dry surface?

From reading her posts, I really don't think the poster who doesn't launder her shorts evry day is a clueless person who lacks a sense of smell or a sensitivity to unacceptably soiled clothing. I really believe she just knows the difference between sweat - which can be dried and won't necessarily stink or grow bacteria rapidly - and other things that really do need to be washed out right away.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Lots of fastidious germophobia on display here.

Since I went to an English boarding school and survived, I can reveal that our sportswear was NEVER washed for a full term. Even we though it was stinky towards the end. It got packed in a trunk and my mother had the pleasure of opening it when I got home. 

By some miracle, I'm still alive, and in fact can count the number of sick days in 40 years on two hands.

Depends on the temperature and amount of sweatiness. In a cool Toronto week I can certainly wear bike shorts for several days. In summer - no.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> You should keep both clean.



yeah, that's why I wash my shorts after every ride.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> And there's just no way to know, is there.


One is exactly how they act. 

Len


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> i can't see how this has anything to do w/ cycling shorts. unless you wore the same underwear all week for PE, and were sitting on a bike seat for every PE class. doubtful, yeah?


yep, back in the bad old days, we wore the same t-shirt, jock, shorts, and socks every day during PE...at the end of each class, we'd take them off and then toss em in a tiny locker to let them marinade for another 24 hours. they were usually pretty stiff and crusty by the end of the week. 

so, if we didn't die from wearing clothes that had 5 hours of accumulated high-potency adolescent sweat and stink, it's doubtful that wearing a pair of cycling shorts that have previously been used for an hour or two is gonna be any more health-threatening. 

the key to the whole thing is how fast the article of clothing dries...if it stays damp and moist for long periods, it possibly can cultivate some nasty organisms. but, modern sports gear is usually made from quick-drying fabrics.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*i did it my way*



bikerjulio said:


> Lots of fastidious germophobia on display here.
> 
> Since I went to an English boarding school and survived, I can reveal that our sportswear was NEVER washed for a full term. Even we though it was stinky towards the end. It got packed in a trunk and my mother had the pleasure of opening it when I got home.
> 
> ...


I live in Toronto, and in a cool week I wash my bib shorts after every ride, all year round. Cold water, gentle cycle, Ecos natural detergent, and hanging to dry works for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> if your junk is bouncing about in cycling shorts the shorts are too big


Or your junk's too small...


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> people do all sorts of things, but the fact remains... all cycling shorts are designed to be used by themselves, w/ nothing in between the chamois and your skin. people say they use under armour or other 'wicking' garments to wick moisture away from the skin. what do you think the chamois and fabric are designed to do? that's right...wick moisture away from the body. chafing? really? if your shorts cause chafing, try different shorts. if your 'junk' bounces around, your shorts are the wrong size. i've been riding on the road since '83. i've worked in the industry for 20 yrs. i've worked for pro teams since '04. i have never once...not ever...seen or heard of any racer, or anyone i've ever ridden with, use anything other than their shorts. feel free to do what you want, but adding another layer to the equation is not the way it's intended to work.
> as for washing...please. ride once, wash. anything else is just gross. remember, sometimes there are others in your immediate area when you're riding in those shorts you've worn for 3 rides in a row. christ, that's just sick.


Sticky this ^^^^^^^ 
I wore underwear under bike shorts the first time I rode and they were wet with sweat. Ick. Since, I have always gone commando and I always wash the shorts after every ride. If they wear out sooner, then so be it. Nothing lasts forever, except maybe the memory of the sight and smell of dirty bike shorts.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Lots of fastidious germophobia on display here.


That's exactly right, people usually have no clue what they are talking about in this area. In any case, I don't think it's anybody's business how often somebody else washes their shorts, unless it's, hmm, noticeable. I happen to know a few people who come to rides with shorts that are clearly not freshly washed given the salt stains on them. Never noticed anything drafting them. I would say, give it a rest, people. Nobody's interested in your most personal phobias.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Len J said:


> One is exactly how they act.


Well, I give you this. I think most people tend to reveal the same personality online as in real life. Friendly and helpful or obnoxious and judgmental. Either way. But online behavior (especially aggression) is less inhibited and less guarded.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Well, I give you this. I think most people tend to reveal the same personality online as in real life. Friendly and helpful or obnoxious and judgmental. Either way. But online behavior (especially aggression) is less inhibited and less guarded.


I've always been partial to those who are both friendly and obnoxious. Much better than the helpful and judgmental.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

g string


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Well, I give you this. I think most people tend to reveal the same personality online as in real life. Friendly and helpful or obnoxious and judgmental. Either way. But online behavior (especially aggression) is less inhibited and less guarded.


Agreed. Your posts on this thread and the "New to clipless Ouch" thread are an excellent example.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> Agreed. Your posts on this thread and the "New to clipless Ouch" thread are an excellent example.


I hope they reveal that I try to candid and helpful but that I won't be bullied.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Smells like the infamous 41 in here. Or maybe it's the chamois?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm a real noob, on rare occasions due to time constraints, I may do a quick ride of 5 miles or so and wear nothing but boxers and a pair of regular street shorts! Yeah, that's right, no cycling shorts. Oh my, I just blasphemed the holy grail of cycling!!!! Call the elitist cycling cops out to have me arrested.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

terry b said:


> Well, I am pretty much stunned at the depth and breadth of poor hygiene and bad fashion choices right here in a single thread.
> 
> I'm going to dedicate my day to considering why:
> 
> ...


Rep received! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

froze said:


> I'm a real noob, on rare occasions due to time constraints, I may do a quick ride of 5 miles or so and wear nothing but boxers and a pair of regular street shorts! Yeah, that's right, no cycling shorts. Oh my, I just blasphemed the holy grail of cycling!!!! Call the elitist cycling cops out to have me arrested.


I wouldn't worry- everyone here must have started that way. I rode in blue jeans from age 5 till maybe 25. I think I got my first shorts with chamois at maybe 28. There's nothing wrong with riding in boxers and street shorts, especially for shorter rides. If you go longer distances bike shorts are more comfortable.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I hope they reveal that I try to candid and helpful but that I won't be bullied.


More likely that you can't admit the limits of your knowledge...and get belligerent when corrected.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

What IME extends the bibs lifespan and make more enjoyable your riding is to wash your @ss and junk before the ride.

So for me the steps are

1. Wash your @ss
2. Put on clean bibs
3. Ride
4. Wash bibs
5. Full shower

I also did it wrong at the beginning until the day I got a yeast infection from dirty bibs that looked clean


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> More likely that you can't admit the limits of your knowledge...and get belligerent when corrected.


Well, like I said, I won't be bullied. And when I encounter 'em -- needlessly obnoxious jackasses like you -- I don't mind calling them out. Now you know.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

So much information in this thread ... just remarkable!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I just want to say that once, I didn’t wash my bibs after a ride and then I died. So for all those that say it won't kill you, just know that everyone is different. 

Look people. get real, just take off the bibs, smear some hand sanitizer on the chamoise and spray it down with Fabreze. Geez, what's so hard about that? You can also use deoderant on the pad, I mean it is DE-oderant right? 

Oh man...I am totally getting some brilliant ideas as I type this very post. I just thought of some wonderful new products, and I apparently have a receptive mrkt! I'm talking to YOU Mr. and Ms. Cyclist...Who wants to spend time, money, and water on their bibs? That's the old way of preventing stank and caring for your clothing. Now, there's ___________ (still thinking of a catchy name).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



Nicole Hamilton said:


> Well, like I said, I won't be bullied. And when I encounter 'em -- needlessly obnoxious jackasses like you -- I don't mind calling them out. Now you know.


That's a posting vacation.


----------

